# Ahornblatt-Abdeckkappe?



## Tippi29 (19. November 2006)

Hallo

Kann mir hier vielleicht jemand sagen wo ich eine Aheadkappe mit einem  gelasertem(o. auflackiert?) Ahornblatt bekomme.
Hab diese Woche so eine Kappe an einem Vertex mit Race Face Vorbau gesehen.
Das Ding sah sehr hochwertig aus.

Danke

Gruss 
Tippi


----------



## Catsoft (19. November 2006)

http://www.radsportkimmerle.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ohlenschleyer (19. November 2006)




----------



## Tippi29 (19. November 2006)

Hallo

Danke für den Link. 
Hab noch den Steuersatz dazu gefunden.
www.acros.de
Big Balls - Thomas Vanderham.

Gruss
Tippi


----------

